# Kidding pens?



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

For those of you with Nigerians.....

What size are your kidding pens??

onder:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I have full size (so not much help to you), but I would say no smaller than 8X6 as they need room to move around and munch hay etc.
I like a more rectangular kidding pen, that way you can have a creep gate on the back. My kidding pen is 9X12 with the back area for the kids only.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

I bottle feed all the kids, so what I am looking at is a pen they just kid in. After they clean out and have been milked for a few days they go back with the herd.

And I keep the babies  

I do continue to milk the mommas 2x a day.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I like things small and cozy...I have 3 kidding stalls and depending on which doe decides to go first, the larger of the 3 is 4x5, plenty room for mama to stretch out in and with the gate open, plenty room for me to catch and dry kids.....the 2nd is 4x4 and the third smaller at 3 1/2x4 but is most often just used to pen a mama and a single at night. I personally feel that a bigger area makes it difficult for kids to huddle for warmth and they spend too much energy wandering around as opposed to using that energy to keep warm. 

IDK...Smaller is best for me and my mamas and babies have thrived with the sizes the last 10 years.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Those are about the sizes of my current kidding pens...I also have 3 pens.

I am going to redo all the pens next summer and am looking to see what set-ups work for others with Nigerians.

Thank you Liz :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I think those sizes 4x5ish are fine unless you plan on putting her in there for days before kidding. They need to keep getting their exercise. I think I may do 4x5's but have them out during the day. Not sure though since I currently let them kid with the herd and it has been good so far.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Ours stay in a kidding pen that is 25' X100' for the 3 weeks before kidding. They have access to their kidding stalls which are each 8'X6' and I can close the doggie doors off during kidding. Works for us....but the stalls are much, much bigger than necessary. I am putting in our big nest boxes in one this year so that all the babies can have a smaller warm place to curl up inside the stalls.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Jess I would love to see photos of the nest boxes all filled up with your adorable kids!


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

My main birthing stall is 8x6 and my extra stall is 4x8. I find it easier to assist in the larger stall if needed. That way if I need someone to hold the doe there is room for everyone. In a pinch I can insert a panel and split the larger stall into 2-4x6 pens.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

We have two separate kidding pens that are 6x4 and then 7x3. We have a big area for all of the moms and soon-to-be moms and after about 2-4 days, we let the mom and her new kids out into the big area with the other moms and babies.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

freedomstarfarm said:


> Jess I would love to see photos of the nest boxes all filled up with your adorable kids!


Oh don't worry Logan...you know I'll be posting tons of them! LOL


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I use corral panels so my kidding stalls are 3x9.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

We used a 6X6X4 chain link dog run. We move it in our shop when she is getting really close. The floor is concrete but we covered it with straw, we have a wood stove in there so it took the chill out of the air for us and she stayed in there with triplets for 5 days afterwards. I have nubians.


----------

